# MowMow helps too!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow loves to 'help' me unpack the groceries. I suspect it's so he can have first dibs at the grocery bags when I buy them (rarely happens, I usually take my own reusable bags). This time he couldn't even wait for me to remove the coupons and receipt!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THTlAvP7c1c


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Now Mow is such a fun cat. And such a handsome one. I wish
mine could be so easily entertained.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's so cute! Mine are helpers, too. I could do with a little less help sometimes.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww,such a good helper! The music is perfect for the video. MowMow looks a lot like my Winston.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He is a good helper! MowMow kind of looks like Chino in that video.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

he is just so cute!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cute! Stephano likes to help me too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally was able to watch...

He is adorable with those big round eyes. Love it when his face sticks out through the tear he made - and there's something wildly entertaining about watching a paper bag move when you know it's your cat inside.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MowMow is the CUTEST cat!
Of course the Safeway bag says "Ingredients for Life"...
Ingredients: One handsome MowMow, and one bag...mix together for laughs and entertainment!!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Mow Mow is adorable! I love the big eyes they get when in seek and destroy mode!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

SO cute! Just give 'im a grocery bag and he's got it MADE!


----------

